# 2011-2012 Small Game Kill Thread



## dadsbuckshot

Post up your pictures and stories for this 2011- thru current season... (NOT JUST 2011-2012)...

Squirrels
Raccoons
Opossums
Rabbits
Armadillos
Coyotes
VARMINTS of any kind
Any other small game not listed... you get the point 

All pics and stories are welcomed


----------



## DuckHuntin101

Heres a few pis from mine last season a Few from BF Grant WMA and a few from our hunting club in Chattooga County Ga.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Squirrels shot on Aug.20 and Sept.03 with 42# Buffalo Bow, Grizzly BH, Heritage 75 shaft and Vapor 300 Shaft.

Dove shot on Sept.3 with 42# Buffalo bow with hex head Gold Tip 1535 shaft.

Coyote shot on Aug. 13 with 51# Shrew Samurai, Heritage 75 shaft and Simmons Land Shark. mIke

Squirrel Nov. 13, 2011 49# Buffalo bow, 160 Grizzly BH, 90 Heritage shaft

Squirrel Nov. 27, 2011 42 # Buffalo bow, 160 Grizzly BH, 90 Heritage shaft

Squirrel Dec. 05, 2011 42 # Buffalo Bow, Hex Head, 90 Heritage Shaft

Squirrel Dec. 09, 2011 42 # Buffalo Bow, Grizzly BH, 90 Heritage Shaft

Squirrel Jan. 07, 2012 49# Buffalo Bow, Hex Head, 90 Heritage Shaft

Two Squirrels Jan. 08 2012 49# Buffalo Bow, Hex Head, 90 Heritage Shaft


----------



## Jayin J

Squirrel # 1


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Great pics of the traditional kills!!


----------



## Prorain

Ya'll got skills!


----------



## backwoodskid

I wish i could shoot that good


----------



## englishmonster

if you hang a tennis ball from a tree with a small rope and target practice with that you will improve ur chances


----------



## dm/wolfskin

I added a few more squirrels up the page. mIKe


----------



## dadsbuckshot

dm/wolfskin said:


> I added a few more squirrels up the page. mIKe



You know how to shoot that bow - nice kills and pictures


----------



## rebel92

*first gray of the season*

stevens .22 lr cb long shell


----------



## HossBog

Heheheeee, well, I got -------- y'all ready?



ONE squirrel the whole year! Me hound that is like me, one of the best hunters in the world, just ain't so good at killin'. He's in freezer, need to eat the rascal soon. Hey, if they kept a few years, I might get what you'd call a good mess.


----------



## rubicon_in_ga

Took my stepdaughter squirrel hunting Sunday on my parents land in Oxford, GA, and she got her first squirrel!  Little young one, I'm guessing maybe a year old.  I felt honored to be able to perform the Blooding Rite with her to celebrate her first kill!  Taught her how to clean it and saved the hide to use for training our new chocolate lab to retrieve them. It was a great day for both of us!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Man frame that picture. You only get those special things a few at a time in life. She will cherish it later on also, long after we are gone. Nice squirrel young lady !


----------

